# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الأنترنت عبر التلفاز

## معاذ ملحم

الجديد في عالم  التكنولوجيا 

في المستقبل القريب سوف يكون الأنترنت عبر التلفاز ...
في المستقبل القريب ... لن نكون بحاجة لإحضار الكمبيوتر المحمول معنا الى غرفة المعيشة للإطلاع على درجات الحرارة أو البحث عن معلومة مهمة على شبكة الانترنت أثناء متابعة التلفاز. ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى أن كثير من أجهزة التلفزيون الجديدة ذات الشاشات المسطحة أصبحت مزودة بخاصية الإتصال بالإنترنت كبديل عن خاصية نصوص الفيديو القديمة التي يعرفها الكثيرون .
ويعني ذلك أنه أصبح من الممكن تشغيل لقطة فيديو عبر الموقع الإلكتروني ( يوتيوب ) أثناء مشاهدة برنامج تلفزيوني  على الشاشة الرئيسية .
وتثير هذه التقنية الجديدة تساؤلات بشأن مستقبل أجهزة الكمبيوتر بأعتبارها معقل الوسائط المتعددة في عالم الأجهزة الإلكترونية , وما إذا كانت هذه المكانه ستتزعزع في ظل وجود أجهزة تلفزيون رخيصة يمكن استخدامها في تصفح الشبكة الشبكة الدولية في المستقبل .
وحتى وقت قريب كانت جميع محاولات توصيل أجهزة التليفزيون بشبكة الانترنت لا تكلل بالنجاح ... وكان السبب في ذلك يرجع الى عدم وجود هذه الخاصية في التلفزيونات التقليدية أو ببب ضعف قدرتها على استقبال خدمة الانترنت  .
ويتميز الجيل الجديد من أجهزة  التلفزيونات المزودة بتقنية شبكات الاتصال المحلية الاسلكية ( دبليو لان ) بإمكانية عرض النصوص و الصور ورسوم الجراقيك .

ورغم أن هذه الاجهزة لا تزود ببرامج  متصفح مدمج ... إلا أن الشركات المصنعه لهذه الأجهزة تستعيض عن برنامج المتصفح ببرامج خاصه يمكن تشغيلها عن طريق أجهزة التحكم عن بعد . 

انا نقلت الموضوع لكم من مجله حديثة الاصدار موجودة عندي بالبيت

----------


## شمعة امل

روعه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

حلو
وأكيد التكنولوجيا في تطور مستمر و ما في اشي مستحيل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلكم على المرور 

وطبعا ان شاء الله التكنولوجيا هاي تصلنا عن قريب 

دمتم بود

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلموووو كتير صديقي وحبيبي معاذ امووووووووواه على احلى خد

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا سلام لو جد صار هالتطور روعة 

يسلمو يا حبيب ساد  مان :SnipeR (7):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا هناء .... هوه انا عن جد حبيب صديقي الغالي محمد اللي هو ساد مان ... بس اشوفو رح اذبحه مو مخلي اشي عني إلا وحكالك 

*****************

وشكرا إلك يا ابو عودة على المرور

----------


## بياض الثلج

> شكرا يا هناء .... هوه انا عن جد حبيب صديقي الغالي محمد اللي هو ساد مان ... بس اشوفو رح اذبحه مو مخلي اشي عني إلا وحكالك 
> 
> *****************
> 
> وشكرا إلك يا ابو عودة على المرور


 
لا حرام شو تذبحه ... بده يشوف التطور ازا صار بالنت  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (15):

----------

